# Quail



## 2000powerstroke (Jan 31, 2017)

Just wondering if anyone knows where to get some quail in the Abbeville area thanks


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Feb 1, 2017)

Glenn Lott, Ocilla, Ga.


----------



## 2000powerstroke (Feb 1, 2017)

Thanks can i get his number...


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Feb 2, 2017)

2000powerstroke said:


> Thanks can i get his number...



229-424-5539  He's a nice fella, graduated high school with him many many moons ago.


----------



## 2000powerstroke (Feb 2, 2017)

Thanks you sir....


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Feb 2, 2017)

2000powerstroke said:


> Thanks you sir....


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 7, 2017)

quail valley farms between Warwick and Sylvester


----------

